# genkernel - Failed to compile the "prepare" target

## sloBro

Hi,

after typing [#emerge genkernel] and [#zcat /proc/...] I typed [#genkernel all] and have gotten the error "failed to compile the "prepare" target...".

from the beginning it says:

gentoo Linux genkernel; version 3.4.10.907

running with options: all

Linz kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 for x86_64...

kernel: >> running mrproper...

config: using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

     previous config backed up to .config.bak

     >>running oldconfig...

kernel: >> cleaning...

ERRROR: failed to compile the "prepare" target...

-- grepping log... --

I'll spare the log as I'm on a mobil device but when I get home I can type out more. 

thanks you looking  :Smile: 

JustinLast edited by sloBro on Tue Jun 21, 2011 4:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sloBro

OK I am home. Shall I include the error report?

I'll be searching for solutions until I can get past this.

Justin

----------

## sloBro

I decided to go for the manual configuration and am now at a different problem.

The handbook doesn't say much of what needs to be included in the configuration other than a few things, and when I try to compile it with [#make && make modules_install], I get this error:

     CHK

     CHK

     CC

kernel/bounds.c:1: error: code model 'kernel' not supported in the 32 bit mode

kernel/bounds.c:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in

make[1]: *** [kernel/bounds.s] Error 1

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2

I guess I'm trying to compile a 32 bit machine and somewhere the emulation isn't working?

in [#make menuconfig] executable file formats / emulations > IA32 Emulation was already elected. I starred* IA32 a.out support after the error but no fix.

Any help is welcomed....

Thanks

Justin

----------

